# Michelin 21570R15 109Q Agilis Camp



## Waves

My current tyres are Michelin 215/70 R15C XC CAMPING tyres, are the 

Michelin 215/70 R15 109Q AGILIS CAMP tyres the current equivalent.

I am asking because I rang a local tyre centre and he had not heard of an Agilis 109Q 

Thanks John


----------



## Wizzo

Can't be much of a tyre depot then. The letter Q denotes the speed rating of the tyre (99mph in this case).

Perhaps it was the Work Experience lad you asked :lol: :lol: 

JohnW


----------



## Mrplodd

and 109 relates to the load carrying capacity (the higher the number the higher the load rating) 109 doesnt seem very high for a MH :?

I have never ever seen the point is "Camping" tyres. The standard "White van man" tyre of the same size has EXACTLY the same speed rating and EXACTLY the same load carrying capacity so where is thh advantage???

I am aware some will say "Stronger sidewalls to resist flat spotting" but I have never come across anyone in the last 30 years who has had "flat spotted" tyres due to them having been left standing. 

Save your hard earned and buy the "ordinary" white van tyre. Dont worry about the doom mongers saying "your insurance wont be valid" It most certainly will be PROVIDED the tyres have the same speed and load rating. 

I have been running non camping tyres on MH's for years with no issues whatsoever, and have saved a LOT of money in the process. 

As you will see from my name I spent nearly 30 years as a traffic cop so I am VERY road safety concious and would not do anything to compromise my, or anyone elses safety !!


----------



## Wizzo

Just to give you a bit more info. 215 is the width of the tyre in mm; 70 is the 'aspect ratio' i.e. the height of the tyre sidewalls as a ratio of the width (so the height is 70% of 215mm); R means radial; 15 is the wheel size in inches; C means commercial; 109 is the load index of the tyre and the last letter is the speed rating.

Look on your current tyres and check the size (215/70 x 15) and the load index (109) and the speed rating (possibly R?). Ask the tyre depot if they have this size and rating in the Agilis.

You do not have to replace 'Camping' tyres with other 'camping' tyres. You can opt to go for commercial tyres (cheaper and which I have found to be quieter) or even mud and snow (M&S) tyres. The advantage with 'Camping' tyres is that the sidewalls are stiffer and better suited to vans that are left standing for long periods.

I have seen good reports from other members on the Agilis.

JohnW


----------



## Techno100

http://www.camskill.co.uk/m27b0s586...inch_R15_inch_-_215_70_15_215_70R15_CP_Camper


----------



## Wizzo

Mrplodd said:


> 109 doesnt seem very high for a MH :?


109 is correct for that size of tyre. I have changed my 215/70 x 15s to 225/70 x 15s (load index 112) in order to get the rear axle uprated.

I have to agree with you about 'Camping' tyres. My old ones were Continental Vancos. The new ones Toyo HO9s. Vast difference in noise levels over rough ground and potholes. Thought I had gone deaf :lol:

My old van ran on Avon Avanzas. I can recommend them.

JohnW


----------



## Techno100

The newer Michelin camping M+S are much quieter than the old models, having a different tread pattern. All new tyres have to have a db rating now, Agilis being 70db.


----------



## Waves

Bought the Agilis from Buyrite Tyres Newton Abbot £278 for the pair fitted etc. I was quoted £185 each from a national company!
A good family concern to deal with and free coffee .

John


----------



## cabby

I agree with MrPlodd, but only if you do not have the van standing around for weeks on end, most of us I assume are out at least every other week or so. As to road noise level, when looking at the spec, it ranges from 70db to 73db, is that a lot of difference.

cabby


----------



## 113016

The Agilis Camping, is considerably quieter than the old Michelin X camping, so much so, that when I had them fitted to our previous M/H, I telephoned the tyre fitter to give him feedback.
It also has better grip, however, it is a softer compound and wears out quicker


----------



## tyreman1

I'm changing my Michelin camper tyres for some Toyo HO9,impressive chunky looking m&s tread pattern....don't think I'll get stuck anywhere with them.
I really don't see the point of paying out nearly £30 a tyre more for a camping tyre when a lot of the time your changing the tyres because of perished sidewalls and not wearing them out.


----------



## 113016

Regarding perishing of the side wall.
The Michelin X Camping was very bad for this, but I have not yet, seen perishing on an Agilis Camping.
I am not saying it does not happen, but I have not seen it!
Maybe if someone has seen it and can report to help the OP!


----------



## blongs

I was looking the other day and Black Circles have some Hankook RW06 proper winter tyres for £97.

http://www.blackcircles.com/catalog...&maxpricerange=0&displayall=999&tyre=28771068

I've not seen any reports though of people using these.

The Toyo H09s have increased to £107 at the minute.

They had been hovering at £100 before that.

Ben


----------



## Techno100

Grath said:


> Regarding perishing of the side wall.
> The Michelin X Camping was very bad for this, but I have not yet, seen perishing on an Agilis Camping.
> I am not saying it does not happen, but I have not seen it!
> Maybe if someone has seen it and can report to help the OP!


Camskill tell me that Michelin say their tyre is good for 10yrs after which it should be subject to annual inspection.


----------



## Jimbost

In answer to Cabby's question. Not really as although 3db represents a doubling of the level of sound, the smallest noise level change that can be detected by the human ear is approximately 3 dB so there is not a lot of difference.


----------



## adonisito

I just use the standard Agilis commercial tyres too, the van is plated at 3500 and we never get near that, so no problems so far, but it isn't left standing for long periods.


----------



## tyreman1

Techno100 said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding perishing of the side wall.
> The Michelin X Camping was very bad for this, but I have not yet, seen perishing on an Agilis Camping.
> I am not saying it does not happen, but I have not seen it!
> Maybe if someone has seen it and can report to help the OP!
> 
> 
> 
> Camskill tell me that Michelin say their tyre is good for 10yrs after which it should be subject to annual inspection.
Click to expand...

My michelins are cracking at 7 years old but I blame the lack of use as the previous owner had only managed to rack up 7000 miles in 6 years,I've picked up the HO9s for £68.00 plus vat through the trade so happy with that


----------



## peedee

Whilst on the subject of tyre markings, my Agilis tyres are marked as

225/75/R16*C* the load and speed ratings are 116/118R

Its the "C" that concerns me. I have assumed that this stands for "Commercial" and not camping, camping being CP or XP. There are no other indications as to what these tyres are.

Am I correct because it makes a great deal of difference to the running pressures?

peedee


----------



## 113016

tyreman1 said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding perishing of the side wall.
> The Michelin X Camping was very bad for this, but I have not yet, seen perishing on an Agilis Camping.
> I am not saying it does not happen, but I have not seen it!
> Maybe if someone has seen it and can report to help the OP!
> 
> 
> 
> Camskill tell me that Michelin say their tyre is good for 10yrs after which it should be subject to annual inspection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My michelins are cracking at 7 years old but I blame the lack of use as the previous owner had only managed to rack up 7000 miles in 6 years,I've picked up the HO9s for £68.00 plus vat through the trade so happy with that
Click to expand...

I think you are talking about the old Michelin X Camping as I don't believe the Agilis camping has been made for 7 years.
I had them about three years ago and I think they were a new tyre at that time, to replace the earlier X


----------



## Techno100

Modern Agilis camping on the left. Old on the right, note the blocky tread :lol:


----------



## Techno100

peedee said:


> Whilst on the subject of tyre markings, my Agilis tyres are marked as
> 
> 225/75/R16*C* the load and speed ratings are 116/118R
> 
> Its the "C" that concerns me. I have assumed that this stands for "Commercial" and not camping, camping being CP or XP. There are no other indications as to what these tyres are.
> 
> Am I correct because it makes a great deal of difference to the running pressures?
> 
> peedee


Peedee 
The Agilis camping has the word CAMPING on both sides.
I believe you are correct as it would be 116Q


----------



## peedee

Thanks Techno. I went and ordered a spare tyre from my local dealer yesterday and he confirmed the "C" on my Michelin tyres means Commercial.
peedee


----------



## pomme1

Can anyone confirm the wheel bolt torque settings for 16" steel wheels on the heavy X250 chassis. I believe it's 180 N/m, but my local tyreman looked at me as if I was mad when I asked him to torque them up to that level.

Roger


----------



## Techno100

For steel wheels yes that is correct.
It is not so tight actually. I tightened 10 of mine with the fiat box spanner and when I checked with a torque wrench only 2 were not quite there.

I bought this
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/290847424907?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Arrachogaidh

Grath said:


> Regarding perishing of the side wall.
> The Michelin X Camping was very bad for this, but I have not yet, seen perishing on an Agilis Camping.
> I am not saying it does not happen, but I have not seen it!
> Maybe if someone has seen it and can report to help the OP!


My Michelin XC side walls crazed but that was at seven years old. Need to wait a while to see how the Agilis compares.....


----------



## pomme1

Thanks Andy,

I've got lower capacity torque wrenches, but that Draper one is a very good price.

Roger


----------



## Techno100

Roger
I bought the same electronic manual as Dave, here's a screen shot with other usefull ones


----------

